# Recto-verso par défaut ?



## Iridium.fr (29 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

Je cherche à *définir le mode recto-verso par défaut* pour ma Canon Pixma MP500, et par extension n'importe quel préréglage que je choisirais, pour n'importe quelle imprimante.
De même, j'aimerais qu'à la création d'un nouveau document, *le format par défaut soit positionné sur l'imprimante par défaut.*

Les seules préférences que j'ai trouvé sont celles-ci :
_user/library/preferences/com.apple.print.add.plist ; /com.apple.print.custompresets.plist ; /com.apple.print.PrinterProxy.plist ; /com.apple.print.PrintingPrefs.plist_
et de plus, elles sont cryptées.

J'ai bien _l'impression_  qu'il faudrait installer _com.apple.print.custompresets.plist_ en lieu et place du _default_, mais je ne trouve pas où.

Mes recherches sur le Net ne m'avancent pas, soit j'ai raté quelque chose, soit je cherche en vain... :unsure: 

 [] Les astuces  à la Fernand Raynaud, pour faire croire que le costume est bien taillé ne m'intéressent que peu, je crois les pratiquer déjà ! [/ ] 

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Iridium.fr (30 Juin 2009)

Voilà, en cherchant un peu (Demerden Sie sich !) j'ai trouvé ça :

Apple-Support-Discussion "print default duplex"

En gros :

Définir un préréglage et l'*enregister sous...*
Le sélectionner
Maintenir la touche *Option* enfoncée pendant qu'on clique *Imprimer* recopie dans *Défaut* le préréglage courant, et ce pour toutes les applications de cet utilisateur.


----------

